# Radioamatierisms >  DJ-X7

## test0test

Es vēlos nopirkt šādu skeneri, gribēju uzzināt Jūsu viedokli un man ir vēl sekojoš jautājums, vai varēs ar šo ierīci uztvert 130.167 MHz frekvenci, iepriekš paldies.

Specifications

    * Receiver range: 0.100 - 1299.995MHz continuous
      (USA T-version cellular-band blocked 824.000-849.995MHz, 869.000-894.995MHz)
    * Mode: A3E (AM) / F3E (FM,WFM)
    * Antenna Impedance: 50 ohms unbalanced / SMA-port
    * Operating battery voltage: DC3.7V (external DC port DC3.7V-6.0V)
    * Current consumption: Approx. 90mA average/Approx. 65mA stand-by/Approx 22mA battery-save on
    * Frequency stability: -7 to +3ppm at -10c to +60c
    * Dimension without projection: 58(W) x 96(H) x 14.5(D) mm
    * Weight:103g antenna/battery inclusive
    * Receiver: Triple-conv. Super-heterodyne (NFM,AM) / Double-conv. Super-heterodyne (WFM)
      1st IF: 243.95MHz
      2nd IF: 39.15MHz (NFM,AM) 10.70MHz (WFM)
      3rd IF: 450KHz (NFM,AM)
    * Sensitivity: Typical values in the bands, not the minimum guaranteed values
      FM / 30 to 470MHz : 12dBu (0.25uV), 470MHz or higher 6dBu (0.5uV) 12dBSINAD
      WFM / 76-470MHz : 2dBu (0.8uV), 470MHz or higher 9dBu (2.8uV) 12dBSINAD
      AM / 0.1-50MHz : 0dBu (1.0uV), 50MHz 8dBu (0.4uV) 10dBS/N
    * Selectivity: 6dB 12kHz or more, 60dB 35kHz or less (NFM,AM), 6dB 130kHz or more, 60dB 300kHz or more (WFM)
    * Audio Output power: Max 100mW or more (8ohms)
    * Typical operating time: Approx. 19 hours with EBP58N (RX 1: Stand-by 4 BS-on)

----------


## Texx

Nu tur takš rakstīts tai specifikācijā, ka uztver
no 0.100 - 1299.995MHz
Bet svarīgi arī, lai modulācija būt kāda no tām trim, ko aparāts uztver, un ja kaut kas būs nošifrēts arī nedzirdēsi.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki
Drīzāk, jau ka nevarēs. šādiem maziem aparātiem pārskaņošanas solis ir 12,5khz, reti 6,25 vai 5khz. Un ar šādu soli nevar dabūt 130.167 MHz.
(i-netā neatradu info kāds šitam ir noskaņošanās solis  :: ).
Jā, kā jau minēja Texx, svarīgi arī tas, kādu modulāciju vajag! Šitam nav SSB!

----------


## ALB_RF

Po kakoj cene i gde ego mozno kupitj? Esli hochesh ja mogu privezti Yaesu VR-120D. Novij budet stoitj 125Ls.

----------

